# Ngừa sâu răng cho trẻ như thế nào?



## banhuan25 (19/9/19)

Răng sún, răng đen, sâu răng… ngày càng phổ thông ở con trẻ. Mọi thứ đều bắt nguồn từ việc chưa biết và chưa chú trọng phương pháp vệ sinh răng miệng đúng bí quyết.

*Vệ sinh răng miệng cho trẻ*
Ngay trong khoảng các năm tháng đầu đời, lúc răng trẻ còn chưa mọc, hãy lấy một miếng gạc hoặc vải mềm nhúng nước sạch, lau nhẹ nhàng nướu sau mỗi bữa ăn, và ngay trước lúc trẻ đi ngủ.

công đoạn chiếc răng sữa trước tiên của trẻ nhú lên đến khi cái răng sữa chung cục mọc, thì nên sử dụng bàn chải đánh răng nhỏ dành cho trẻ em và giúp trẻ đánh răng trong giai đoạn này.

từ 3 tuổi trở đi, phụ huynh có thể khuyến khích và tạo môi trường vui thích để trẻ tự chải răng sau mỗi bữa ăn và trước lúc đi ngủ, từ đó vun đắp ý thức tự chăm nom răng miệng của trẻ.

*Chọn kem đánh răng thích hợp*
Ngoài thị phần với đa số cái kem đánh răng, bên cạnh đó ở mỗi độ tuổi xanh sẽ cần cái kem một mực.

chả hạn trong khoảng 6 tháng tuổi đến lúc trẻ được 3 tuổi, phụ huynh nên đánh răng cho trẻ có nước muối sinh lý hoặc kem đánh răng không có chứa fluor vì ở công đoạn này trẻ ko biết nhổ kem đánh răng.

*Từ 3-6 tuổi nên dùng kem đánh răng dành cho trẻ em.*
trong khoảng 6 tuổi trở đi bé với thể sử dụng kem đánh răng của người lớn, nhưng chỉ tiêu dùng mang một lượng nhỏ kem đánh răng cỡ bằng hạt đậu.

*Lưu ý khi bổ sung fluor*
Fluor giúp men răng con nít khoáng hóa, nâng cao sức đề kháng của răng chống lại tác động axit của các vi khuẩn gây sâu răng. nhắc cả răng sữa và răng vĩnh viễn fluor ảnh hưởng tại chỗ là cốt yếu.

Trên thực tại, việc bổ sung fluor chỉ cần yếu trong những trường hợp nhất thiết như:

Trẻ thuộc những gia đình sở hữu đa dạng người bị sâu răng.
Trẻ hay ăn vặt, ăn phổ thông thực phẩm ngọt.
Trẻ suy dinh dưỡng.
Trẻ sở hữu lề thói bú bình về đêm, bú sữa hay uống nước ngọt, nước trái cây bằng bình.
Trẻ có lề thói ngủ mà ngậm vú mẹ.
những trẻ này sở hữu nguy cơ bị sâu phổ quát răng.
không những thế, việc lạm dụng fluor ở trẻ nhỏ còn với thể gây nhiễm độc fluor. những bậc phụ huynh cần lưu ý rằng không nên bổ sung fluor cho trẻ mà không với chỉ định của bác sĩ.

*Các lề thói có hại*
lúc trẻ bú bình sữa hoặc uống nước hoa quả, nước ngọt khi đi ngủ, lượng con đường trong các đồ uống này sẽ tàng trữ ở mồm, khiến nâng cao lượng axit mang hại cho men răng dẫn tới sâu răng.

Sâu răng do bú bình với thể dẫn tới hậu quả răng bị đau nhức khiến cho trẻ vướng mắc trong việc ăn uống, nguy hiểm hơn là ví như sâu răng trầm trọng răng mang thể bị nhiễm trùng nặng cần phải nhổ.

*Đề phòng sâu răng*
*Chế độ ăn*: Đúng là ngoài việc chải răng, chế độ ăn uống cũng ảnh hưởng rất to tới răng mồm của trẻ. trước hết, cần hạn chế cho trẻ ăn vặt, đặc biệt là những chất con đường, bột dính như bánh kẹo, nước ngọt… Cần tăng cường thức ăn bồi dưỡng rẻ cho răng và nướu như rau quả, trái cây tươi, phô mai…

Vệ sinh sau ăn: sau mỗi lần ăn hay bú sữa phụ huynh nên sử dụng gòn hay gạc lau sạch răng cho trẻ. ko để trẻ ngậm bình sữa khi đi ngủ. nếu như trẻ cần bú bình mới ngủ được thì chỉ cho trẻ ngậm bình nước thường và lấy ra lúc trẻ đã ngủ. Ngoài 1 tuổi, nên tập cho trẻ uống sữa bằng ly.

Hàn răng ở trẻ em có phải là cách trị sâu răng, nếu bạn có thắc mắc hãy liên hệ với trung tâm nha khoa hana uy tín tại khu vực hà nội sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp thắc mắc cần thiết. Fanpage của nha khoa hana: Nha Khoa Thẩm Mỹ Quốc Tế Hana


----------

